# Greenberg Train Show Albany,NY



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I will be there with lots of HO slot stuff and a train or 2. 
Troy NY Sat and Sunday at the CC.
www.greenbergshows.com thanks
Bob Beers:thumbsup:


----------

